# £1,000 Fine or Jail for UK over 70s who do not self Isolate



## Mike (Mar 16, 2020)

The latest proposal that might be law today is suggested
at the headline says, stay home for 4 months or be fined
£1,000 or maybe even jailed.

This country is becoming a Police State I fear.

https://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/coronavirus-brits-face-1000-fines-21698495

Mike.


----------



## Marlene (Mar 16, 2020)

Mike said:


> The latest proposal that might be law today is suggested
> at the headline says, stay home for 4 months or be fined
> £1,000 or maybe even jailed.
> 
> ...


Not being a Brit, I'm wondering how those folks would be able to get groceries and other needed supplies, especially those who are single and have no family nearby.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Mar 16, 2020)

Ah, the Daily Mirror.  Well then, it must be true - NOT!   For those unfamiliar with the Mirror, it's the sort of tabloid that has a different headline way of dying horribly for every day of the year (except when it's a sex scandal).  It can be used as a substitute toilet roll.


----------



## Mike (Mar 16, 2020)

Capt Lightning said:


> Ah, the Daily Mirror.  Well then, it must be true - NOT!   For those unfamiliar with the Mirror, it's the sort of tabloid that has a different headline way of dying horribly for every day of the year (except when it's a sex scandal).  It can be used as a substitute toilet roll.


Well Cap, I picked the Mirror because it was at the top of
the list, but to counter your version of the mirror, you might
like to do the same to the Telegraph or the Scotsman, they
are the next in line from the search, all the UK papers are
carrying the story, links below.

https://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/20...-briefing-public-face-1000-fine-fail-dodging/

https://www.edinburghnews.scotsman....-result-ps1000-fine-or-even-jail-time-2457614

Mike.


----------



## Pam (Mar 17, 2020)

Marlene said:


> Not being a Brit, I'm wondering how those folks would be able to get groceries and other needed supplies, especially those who are single and have no family nearby.



In my town a community help group was started on Facebook a few days ago. It now has over 6,000 members with many volunteering help such as shopping, dog walking, collecting and delivering prescriptions or even simply offering to chat by phone to those who feel lonely. Offers of food and suchlike. They are in the process of getting leaflets delivered to as many areas with information on how to get help.


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 17, 2020)

Mike said:


> The latest proposal that might be law today is suggested
> at the headline says, stay home for 4 months or be fined
> £1,000 or maybe even jailed.
> 
> ...


Oh!  That sounds pretty draconian!  Charles Dickens could of used that in one of his novels.  Maybe they should be wipped, stoned or burned at the stalk?  Just kidding!  Don't mean to make fun of a rather serious situation.


----------



## Warrigal (Mar 17, 2020)

In Australia we are at the stage of social distancing. This has caused the cancellation of certain sporting events and our Anzac Day commemorations overseas are all off. Local celebrations are discouraged and our niece who is due to be married soon will not be having the planned reception. Instead they will have a private wedding with very few people in attendance.

I have pulled out of assisting at two playgroups - today is the last day that I will prepare the morning tea for some time. I am urging the other volunteers to call them off completely. The ladies who meet at our church for a knitting afternoon do not want to stop although they are exactly the age group that should avoid sitting next to each other for two hours. This is not social distancing. The church council will probably have to intervene.

Well resourced private schools are adopting distance education using computer apps but the public schools have not the same options. They are staying open but there have been one day closures for thorough cleaning if someone who has been in contact with a confirmed COVID-19 person has been at the school. So far, these have been very few.

I did see a handy chart that compares the symptoms of COVID-19, the common cold and influenza. I think it is a very handy reference, especially where tests for the corona virus are not easily available.


----------



## Marlene (Mar 17, 2020)

Pam said:


> In my town a community help group was started on Facebook a few days ago. It now has over 6,000 members with many volunteering help such as shopping, dog walking, collecting and delivering prescriptions or even simply offering to chat by phone to those who feel lonely. Offers of food and suchlike. They are in the process of getting leaflets delivered to as many areas with information on how to get help.


How wonderful to hear.


----------

